# Grey Market not popular??



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to say that I am enjoying Tractorfoum and find myself checking more than a few times a day. It would seem that people here are less critical and more social when it comes to posts and replies....That is refreshing.

But, when it comes to grey market tractors, the subject doesn't seem too popular. I find myself wanting to pick the brains of owners that have had good (and bad) experiences. How they acquired their tractor, dealer support and difficulty in locating parts. I also have a little experience and information that someone may need.....not much, but a little. 

How many are out there? I hear crickets chirping when I visit this forum . .

IMHO, the rest of the site is awesome, and I enjoy the expert and novice opinions of all members.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words....We are a uniquely interesting group of people if I do say so....myself!  ---- Due to the layout and the dedicated moderators and all those who have given so much for the success of the forum here, it has become a very warm, friendly and open community. Don't worry about the crickets...it is just a little early.....this site gets over 250K views per day, so even if you don't see anyone, they are there! Reading and lerking but still here! 

As far as the grey market stuff, I will allow the expertise of others on that topic. Just wanted to chime in and say Thanks and Welcome, Mark!

Andy


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Last year I was seriously looking at purchasing a “Gary Market” tractor. I found that in the Central Texas the gray market dealers were used car dealers that had only to or three in there inventory. These used car dealers were the “on the side of the road with a portable building as my office so I can get out of town in a blink of you eye.” The main problems was they were car dealer, they had no knowledge about there tractor except what they read in a pamphlet, that what really turn people off about “Gray Market” in this area. People here (and probably everywhere else) want to buy with confidence especially when spending thousands of dollars and you can’t when the sales person has no idea, knowledge, or what a tractors and implements are used for.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I looked at the Yanmar 3 or 4 years ago prior to buying the 8N I sold last summer. They seem decent but were on the small side. For my 225lb 6'2 butt it was cramped, more so than my riding mower.

My neighbor has a Yanmar 2200 or something, it has 22 PTO hp and he has used it for a year now with no problems. All he does is bushog and finish mow with it and it does a fine job.

I couldn't see buying one with any major work to do as they are very light tractors. There is one spot I always have to cut for my neighbor as the tractor wont pull the hill with the mower behind it. My old tired 8n would though.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I did the same thing, just a little over two years ago, and at that time I was under the impression that half the price was also have the quality.

Now I have to admit I'm 180 degrees from my original perspective. Buying, Restoring and selling the Yanmar tractors started out as a hobby gone addiction. I live in an area that mostly consists of 2-10 acre horse ranches and the market for 20 HP and under is very popular. 4WD and FEL's are a must.

I have access to, and excellent results from parts suppliers and dealers in TX and nation wide. I would not call myself a dealer per say, but I do sell the ones I complete and must stand behind any and all problems that arise. In the 2+ years I have had only 2 come back....1 was an ignition problem (switch) and the other was an engine lock-up. I bought that one back and I think the 3" tare in the oil pan may have had something to do with the engine failure.

Now there seems to be a great influx of the Vietnam rebuilds which customers (not mine) have contacted me about parts, maintenance issues and poor dealer support...just like you said: Side of the road car salesman attitudes, and fly by night mentallity. Forgive the length of my post...regardless of a new, used, or grey market tractor, it's really about after sales support.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

From my point I see a few gray markets and they seem to be pretty good tractors. Most of the folks who buy seem to be pretty good with a wench and fix a lot of the small problems them selves. I did look long and hard when I was looking for a compact tractor last year and almost bought a Zen-Noh (Kubota) but a better deal fell into my lap on a Kubota L185 and I bought the Kubota, From what I have seen the grays are a really good buy as long as you buy something that is comparable to a U.S. model tractor and doo not get a Viatnamese reconditioned tractor. The only thing I am getting for my Kubota this year is a ROPS and most of the grays do not have one. I really do not need a ROPS on my property but you just don't know when the accident will happen, I do have a certicate for a ROPS at a discount from Kubota so when the tax return is in on goes the ROPS. 

My neighbor has a Yanmar gray and it does everything he needs it to do and he does some pretty amazing stuff with the little tractor. He has never had a problem except the clutch went out on it and It took us two days to split the tractor and install the new clutch. Thank god he had a good barn to do the work and he had all the equipment to do the work, I do know that he got the parts from California and he did have to wait a week or so for the parts. 

My thinking on the grays is that they are acceptable as long as you know what you got and use them wisely (more dirt churned up ).


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Michael.

Got to agree with you, the absence of ROP's has always been a problem for me too. There's an old saying the keeps bouncing around about that....It costs $10,300. to build and install ROPs. Three hundred for the steel, and ten thousand for the liability insurance. I have sets that I made, but I can't sell with the tractors because of the liability issues. 

There is currently a company that has tested and been certified to manufacture ROPs retro-fit. All the bells and whistles, including foldable ROPs that will fit most YM three and four digit models. My supplier will have them in late March.

We change the clutch disk, t/o bearing, pressure plate and pilot bushing on almost every tractor that comes into my shop....just so the customer doesn't have that concern for 4-5 years.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would have to say, I am not anti gray market at all. In my posision, with being machanacly inclinded, and just using it for my own use, I would buy one. With the internet, parts are almost always avable somewere, and I can do my own repairs. Mostly, if I have to wait a week or so for a part, its no big deal. So I wait a week to use it. With my low budjet, I will look into a gray, or one of the Jama's, or vintage. Eather one I dont need dealer support, and agean I can wait for parts.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Your talents, either by schooling or self educated, are among the minority. With the capabilities of diagnosing, repairing and actually finishing a project, you are among the class of craftsman that the masses (millions) rely on.

It may not seem so, but many congregate to TF or other boards that share the information, offer advice and proudly display their industrial achievements, while the rest of the world beats to a different tune....until they break something. Suddenly they are your new best friend...with the deer in the headlights look.

That's the same look I get when I have computer problems .

Regards, Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the FINISHING part I have to work on a bit


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I also have the training to be a mechanic again at the drop of the hat. Thats how I was involved in the clutch replacement of my nieghbors Yanmar. I actually had done a clutch replacements on tractors in the Air Force and it was not a problem for me. The nieghbor had never done one but he had the equipment and a good intertec manual that explained it and we did it. 

Finishing projects for me is not to much of a problem as I finish one and then start another. Sometimes they overlap and thats when the problems for start.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd like to brag about how organized I am...but baggies, coffee cans and baby food jars, although well labeled, still get mixed up, or lost.

Finished the shop last year and it's already too small. I am a pretty good finisher...usually by 5:30 - 6:00, I'm finished:yum: 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark I see that the smilie is gulping Pepsi, Is that loaded with Rum or something  I could say something about finishing but the woman folk would slap my face to China:ditto:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

My Coke has been know to be diluted on occasion....medicinal purposes only .

In response to a previous reply: I think the grey market tractors that have been imported as Reconditioned, Rebuilt or Refurbished have saturated the small tractor market...Many on Ebay. They are from S.E. Asia (Vietnam). That's a whole different story. I just know they are giving legitimate dealers and parts suppliers a very difficult time.

You may have seen a 16' trailer, tractor, box blade, tiller and rotary cutter for a buy it now price of $5995.
And seldom does the new owner of one of these tractors have anything but trouble.

I have been to one of these import dealer yards...(30 miles from my house) and you can't believe what goes on there. 

Mark.


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

*gray market machinery*

I bought one of the gray market reconditioned machines. I have had a lot of problems out of it due to the reconditioning process. Thanks to forums like this one I have weathered most of the problems. After the bolts go back in it always makes a big impression on me with its small stature and tremendous amount of power. These little tractors are boomers beyond anything I could expect. 
Two things that the gray market owner or potential owner be confident in is his own mechanical ability and those that post on these forums. 
Additionally, one should seriously consider a proffessionally manufactured ROPS. These machines are narrow and not having a ROPS is inviting Murphy's Law. Also, online research of safety precautions is wise. I came into my machine after using a Ford 9n for 6 years and was not immediately ready for the small stature.....or the increase in power you get from going from gas to diesel.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

rj'sbarn,

What brand and model did you purchase?


----------



## rj'sbarn (Jul 30, 2008)

mark777, mitsu 2350fd.


----------

